# New Spinner Aeris Fork 2.43 lbs (1.1kg)



## Guest (Dec 20, 2004)

Anybody heard of this fork before? Looks pretty cool. I just might try it! Said to be avialable beginning of February.

Quote from Spinner dude:

"The forks should be available by Feb 1, you'll be able to buy them through Spinner USA 650-965-4442"

The price is a bit steep though $699. I like the black color too!

http://spinner-usa.com/sf_cc.html#


----------



## Anders (Jan 12, 2004)

I can see on their website, that their fork were known under the name InSync before 2005. This is a very low end fork manufacture, whose forks were features on the cheapest mtb's. I wouldn't risk my money on this one.


----------



## Jan (Mar 8, 2004)

This is a fork for my taste.. Titanium, scandium and magnesium..not exactly low end.


----------



## bhsavery (Aug 19, 2004)

interesting.... I'd like to see a review first but if its really that light and works welll....


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

Their site eluded to making forks for famous mfgs. My guess is that they made Rock Shox. We'll see. Hopefully they'll come down from the MSRP a couple hundred and then maybe...I just like dreaming more than anything. My other dream fork (although note weight weenie material exactly) is the Maverick SC32. That thing is cool!


----------



## ginger_ (May 25, 2004)

They are pretty low end. They make forks that mimic some of the Rockshox, and the internals are nowhere near the big brands' quality.


----------



## Esben (Jan 12, 2004)

This is a Spinner or Insync too.  I think I'll keep my Fox


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

[o] Yes, Spinner makes/made higher end Rock Shox forks, mainly for OEM. They have been one of the largest OEM fork makers for many years.








Spinner Talon AERIS XC Race fork - Titanium crown, 28.6 mm scandium stanchions, scandium steerer tubes, one-piece magnesium lower, 80 mm travel, 1.1 kg (2.42 lbs).








The spots on the crown are reflections of the show hall lights. They put a high polish on the titanium!


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

In think they look great. I couldnt justify that price for that fork though. I dont see how anyone can pay much more than $500 on any xc fork. How much profit do you think is made off of each sid carbon by the manufacturer? I refuse to pay $700 for a fork for xc no mater how nice it is.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Anders said:


> I can see on their website, that their fork were known under the name InSync before 2005. This is a very low end fork manufacture, whose forks were features on the cheapest mtb's. I wouldn't risk my money on this one.


yeah, low end... they've only been making rockshox's entire production for 4 years now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2004)

My bad! You're right I meant "alluded". I still think the fork is cool. Not sure if Ti is the best choice for a crown though. And there's no way I would pay $699.


----------



## WuJJ (Jan 30, 2004)

Just got my Aeris! It is 2.68 pounds right out of the box. The external construction is absolutely beautiful! Can't wait to put it on my bike...

My friend has been riding the Talon since Oct., and after the break-in period, he said it's the best riding fork he's ever owned. He was riding SID and Skareb before.


----------



## Jan (Mar 8, 2004)

*Where?*

So where can I buy this fork?


----------



## WuJJ (Jan 30, 2004)

Jan said:


> So where can I buy this fork?


Got it straight from Spinner.
http://www.spinner-usa.com/contact.html


----------



## Jan (Mar 8, 2004)

Does it have a lockout? Nice if you can post some pictures also..


----------



## bhsavery (Aug 19, 2004)

Yeah love to hear a review

Also on their website they mention some sort of SPUL valve, is this some sort of pedal platform/terralogic type deal?


----------



## SocalSuperhero (May 5, 2004)

*Very interesting....*

It looks promising, however, not knowing anythign about it other than from the website, along with the steep price, I would be reluctant to shell out for this thing. I wonder how stif fit is? It does have the color going for it


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

The spul valve is basically similar to the romic/amp rear shock valve setup, and the rockshox motion control... a mechanical spring keeps the compression valving shut until oil pressure reaches a point to pop it open, and allow the fork to move.faster. Spool valves have been around for quite awhile in other applications. 

Yes they have an optional push-buttom lockout for their upper version (of each model line) of forks called the pop-loc. Basically you push it down to lockout the fork, and pop it up to unlock it. 

I'm selling some of the models but am still waiting on a dealer price for the Aeris, but the Talon which is their more conventionally constructed air model (think pre-carbon crown sid construction) without the scandium and titanium, and more weight (about 3.0 pounds), is $400cdn retail.


----------



## SocalSuperhero (May 5, 2004)

WuJJ said:


> Just got my Aeris! It is 2.68 pounds right out of the box. The external construction is absolutely beautiful! Can't wait to put it on my bike...
> 
> My friend has been riding the Talon since Oct., and after the break-in period, he said it's the best riding fork he's ever owned. He was riding SID and Skareb before.


But is it stiff?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

SocalSuperhero said:


> But is it stiff?


Probably marginally better than a SID... they did at least know how stiff a SID was since they make them too, and would want to be better than it. But its still a 28.6mm stanchion fork and there's just so much you can do with that size stanchion restriction to improve stiffness. Realistically, they'd have been better off going to thin walled titanium stanchions with a TiN (or other ceramic) surface coating on them, but it might have driven the price higher.


----------



## bhsavery (Aug 19, 2004)

Yo WuJJ .... hows it ride?


----------



## SpeedyChix (Apr 17, 2005)

*Spinner Aeris*

Anyone have real life ride experience with this to share?

Not a RockShox fan, always been happy with the Manitou 5/Mars/Skarebs but would like the next fork to be lighter. Going on a harttail. I'm a lighter rider so the 28.6 stanchions probably aren't an issue. The RockShox SID I rode about 5-6 years ago tho did seem 'imprecise' in its steering input.

Thanks


----------



## angryasian (Jan 26, 2004)

*Still in development*



Overdrive said:


> Anyone have real life ride experience with this to share?
> 
> Not a RockShox fan, always been happy with the Manitou 5/Mars/Skarebs but would like the next fork to be lighter. Going on a harttail. I'm a lighter rider so the 28.6 stanchions probably aren't an issue. The RockShox SID I rode about 5-6 years ago tho did seem 'imprecise' in its steering input.
> 
> Thanks


I've been riding a couple of preproduction Aeris prototypes and have been providing some feedback to Spinner. There are still some tuning parameters and other minor details to be ironed out, but so far, so good. I wouldn't call the fork super rigid, but it's not a complete wet noodle, either. The SPUL damper works as advertised and actually rides quite well. There is a fair amount of adjustability, but most of the tuning adjustments will have to be made with oil height/weight (external adjustments are heavy!). I'll leave the marketing up to the people at Spinner, but if you can get over the brand name and plunk down the money, you'll likely find a very capable, ultra-lightweight fork. Make no mistake, I believe this is intended to be a pure XC racing fork, but it could give the SID a run for its money.

www.angryasian.com


----------



## SpeedyChix (Apr 17, 2005)

*Thanks*



angryasian said:


> I've been riding a couple of preproduction Aeris prototypes and have been providing some feedback to Spinner. There are still some tuning parameters and other minor details to be ironed out, but so far, so good. I wouldn't call the fork super rigid, but it's not a complete wet noodle, either. The SPUL damper works as advertised and actually rides quite well. There is a fair amount of adjustability, but most of the tuning adjustments will have to be made with oil height/weight (external adjustments are heavy!). I'll leave the marketing up to the people at Spinner, but if you can get over the brand name and plunk down the money, you'll likely find a very capable, ultra-lightweight fork. Make no mistake, I believe this is intended to be a pure XC racing fork, but it could give the SID a run for its money.
> 
> www.angryasian.com


That's what I'm looking for, this is to upgrade/lighten a hardtail that is going to be used for marathon or plus distances, XC racing (no dirt jumping here). Some of these events require extended run ups, so lighter for shouldering would be very nice. Just don't want to end up on another fork that handled like the SID. Price is a bit of a choker but it would take about .75# off vs the Skareb. Given the majority of the ride adjustment being internal, no remote bar-mount lockout? I'm the kind of rider that likes to dial in the fork to cover 80-90% of my riding and leave it alone. I'm also kinda weak on reg. maintenance, so a fork that likes to be ignored is also good (needs good seals).

You going to be doing tuning on these? A2 isn't so far away.

Thanks


----------



## angryasian (Jan 26, 2004)

*more info*

No remote as far as I know, but so far, I don't think one would be needed anyway. Seal quality is still to be determined, but regardless, there is NO fork that will survive without at least SOME regular maintenance so you will have to adjust your expectations in that respect.

Also, the air chamber is defined by the oil level, not by an air piston (and associated o-ring). The chamber is also quite large, so the required pressures are relatively low and reliability should be on par with Marzocchi's non-Marathon air forks.

Yup, I'll be doing tuning and service on these for sure. I'm at TWT on Sundays and Wednesday evenings (except for this Wednesday). Let me know if you want to see the fork in person and I can bring it in with me.

www.angryasian.com


----------



## SpeedyChix (Apr 17, 2005)

*Sunday*

I'll be over for the STS on Sunday the 24th so will come by the main TWT location after that.
Thanks!

Anne


----------



## angryasian (Jan 26, 2004)

Overdrive said:


> I'll be over for the STS on Sunday the 24th so will come by the main TWT location after that.
> Thanks!
> 
> Anne


That won't be a problem. Please send me an email a day or two beforehand to remind me, though. Use the contact link at the URL listed below.

www.angryasian.com


----------

